

Show HN: quasi-solution to DNS seizures - jaekwon
http://1amendment.com

======
jaekwon
It's a directory of name -> IP addresses, publicly editable.

Obviously it's not a robust solution, but if the government or Amazon takes
_this_ down, well, there's a problem.

Vote it up if you want it to stay live.

